# Directions to Trafico Malaga



## Cozisaidso (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All. Mt daughter has just sold her car. The new owner informed her that there was a denuncia on the vehicle. We have to go to Trafico to sort this out. I looked online and was surprised to find there are 3 offices. I need directions or an address to google it. Many thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cozisaidso said:


> Hi All. Mt daughter has just sold her car. The new owner informed her that there was a denuncia on the vehicle. We have to go to Trafico to sort this out. I looked online and was surprised to find there are 3 offices. I need directions or an address to google it. Many thanks.


I only found this one
Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Jefaturas Provinciales : Jefaturas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AS for directions to get there go to Via Michelin

ViaMichelin: Mapas, rutas, carreteras, distancias, callejero, como llegar, reservas, guías, viajes

On the lefthand side put the address from whre you are coming and the address where you want to go, click on find/buscar and you will be given one or more routes both as a map and also as written directions.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

it is literally behind the El Corte Ingles Bahía Málaga on the A357 (just off the A7 at Malaga)

It's a big grey building where you will find lots of people hanging around out the front (in the UK you would presume it was the courthouse lol!!)

When you go in, queue at the window on the right hand side to explain your issue and get a number, then you will have to go and sit and wait at the main middle section.


----------



## Cozisaidso (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Cozisaidso (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you very much, Baldilocks.


----------

